# Stirrup-less Jump Course



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

All I can say is wow this girl has an awesome seat!! I am jealous.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow talk about a velcro seat!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

wow, she must be good ........that horse is beautiful a part from the bucking


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

WOW !! she can defently call herself a good rider !


----------



## appylover2408 (Mar 17, 2011)

AMAZING ride


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Love that vid! Crying shame he finally got her at the end, but at least they finished the course!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad you guys enjoyed it as much as I did. =D


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

:-o:-o:-o im totally jealous!! shes got such a good seat.. it is a shame he got he though, but at least they finished!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Haha I watched the first few seconds thinking 'no she didn't, her stirrups are there!' 

then got to the bucking and went 'ohhh' hahaha


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That is some great riding. Very impressive. Nice bucking too!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Heatherloveslottie said:


> Haha I watched the first few seconds thinking 'no she didn't, her stirrups are there!'
> 
> then got to the bucking and went 'ohhh' hahaha


Don't feel bad I thought that at first too.....i thought they meant like one jump stirrupless but nope she did the whole course(but 2 jumps in the beginning)

I'm so jealous of her seat she can definately call herself a good rider!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

wow that was intense, she is a great ridder!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that was impressive.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow. I don't even know the first thing about show jumping, and I'm impressed.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

that person is one cool cucumber. seriously impressed.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

I do agree that she is a great rider, but does anybody know why the horse was bucking... Could have been nerves or that he was spooked cause he knocked the jump... But I honestly think it was cause the rider was over using those spurs... Maybe not though. Anybody really know?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

:shock: I wiish I had her skiiills man. Very impressive and I hope she didn't hurt herself when she awkwardly fell off to the side in the end. :-|


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice rider, shame she bit it in the end. She had many opportunities to take back her stirrups but knew that she did not need them, so focused on the course and not that. 

Horse was a handful for much of the video, not only the bucking.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

donatellodemerlieux said:


> I do agree that she is a great rider, but does anybody know why the horse was bucking... Could have been nerves or that he was spooked cause he knocked the jump... But I honestly think it was cause the rider was over using those spurs... Maybe not though. Anybody really know?


I highly doubt it. Show jumpers can be pretty high strung and this looked like pretty normal antics to me. If she was using her spurs, it's likely because he was being one heck of a brat and not wanting to listen to her cues, and charge the fences instead. Unfortunately, a lot of the aspects that make a show jumper so scopey and successful are the same things that can cause them to blow pretty hard when they get too fired up.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Did someone super glue her butt to the seat?!?! Wow!


----------

